

CSS Thumbnail Animation Effects - kindofone
http://www.yogevahuvia.com/experiments/thumbnail-animation-effects/

======
ultimatedelman
while the effects are well done, the examples given render the UX unusable.
it's nearly impossible to view all the photos in a set because the one being
hovered covers the others. of course there are better ways to handle this in a
finished product, but i thought you might be interested.

~~~
kindofone
I appreciate your comment and think you're absolutely right. The experiment
actually tries to make use of some cool animation effects while keeping a
strict grid, so I'm happy you liked that part. I am working on making the UX
better by adding an interaction that uncovers the hidden blocks as the mouse
approaches the edges of the full-size block. I'll update as it progresses.
Thanks!

